# Overwhelmed by upcoming twin pregnancy



## babynowplease

Anyone else out there overwhelmed, in both good and bad ways, when finding out that they are having twins? I am 8 weeks, 5 days pregnant today, and I've known that I am having twins for about 3 weeks. My initial first-second reaction was excitement, followed by some trepidation over how to raise multiples. I've never even raised one baby, let alone two at the same time! 

However, until recently, my excitement/fear was muted by my nervousness about miscarriage. I am still in my first trimester and still nervous - however, as I am seeing the babies grow bigger I am becoming more confident.

I'm finding that as new, unexpected symptoms show up I am becoming very afraid. Before I was worried about raising twins - now I am also scared about carrying them. So many people on this board have talked about the pain of the last few months and all the extra symptoms that go along with being pregnant with twins. I'm overwhelmed when I look at the pictures of twin-mom stomachs in the last trimester. I can't even fathom driving a car or sitting at a desk.

I guess I don't really have a question here - just letting out some of my nervousness. I'm hoping that if I just take this day by day, instead of looking 6 months into the future, that will help. I am truly excited and I know I will love these babies beyond anything in my wildest imagination - it's just kind of scary as well.


----------



## Bumblebee117

oh hun! You will be absolutely fine... I was scared and excited at the same time but it turned out to be much easier than I would have thought.

it is hard at times but we have no other choice than taking it on and do our best!

pregnancy is only temporary and so is the newborn stage! 

it helped me lots to come on here and chat to the other girls! :)

:hug: xx


----------



## san fran shan

I think everything you are feeling is totally normal! And I agree with taking it one day at a time and not looking too far ahead. That is when I get overwhelmed. This is my 1st pregnancy, but in one way, its nice because I don't know anything different! You will be fine! This is a great place to come to talk about things. Congrats on your twin pregnancy!!


----------



## Bon18

:hugs: I remember feeling exactly what you're feeling when I first found out I was having twins, it can be completely overwhelming... 
As everyone has said coming on here helps a lot, everyone is lovely and supportive and understands what you're going through.


----------



## ~Hope~

I'm glad it's not just me! I feel so blessed to be carrying twins but some days it scares the heck out of me. 

I was telling my brother about our consultant visit the other day and that she said we would have our twins by 38 weeks as they don't like you to go longer. My brother wanted to know why and went off to check google, then he came back and told me he thought he knew why and not to use google images to look for bumps at 38 weeks or I might scare myself silly :rofl:


----------



## Doublemints

When I was pregnant with my twins, I had a very normal pregnancy with no complications. When I became pregnant with our last daughter, I felt way worse then I had with the twins. I had terrible back pains. So if you ask me, my pregnancy with my twins was way easier then my pregnancy with my singleton baby.

You'll be just fine.


----------



## san fran shan

Yeah, I google imaged "38 weeks pregnant with twins". Holy cow!! Showed some to my husband and we were both scared, LOL.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

It's definately normal to feel that way, but you will be great.

Congratulations on your twins, and if you ever need to ask questions or just rant this is a great place to do it. x


----------



## BellaDonna818

I was definitely overwhelmed when we found out we were having triplets. What helped the most for me was staying informed. That's just how I generally handle stress. If I know what's going on, and what could happen, I feel more in control of things. So I started picking up books and reading about multiple pregnancies. It was definitely a big help to me. Plus I'm pretty familiar with the various terms that the Dr's and nurses use now too. :winkwink: 

And I haven't looked at any twin bellies online at 38 weeks, but I've looked up triplets and HOLY CRAP! LOL


----------



## lambchops

I think no matter what point youre at you'll always stop and have that little overwhelming feeling! I found out at almost 10 weeks I was having twins and i went through every emotion ever, it was a surprise pregnancy as it was never mind to have 2! But then excitement comes and then someone will be like ohhh good luck with that and you panic, then you think of all the fun things, 2 little people, friends for life, how much fun it will be, then you see the price of double buggys, 2 of everything and you cry inside again, then your're so excited at this miracle, then you see them growing on scans and its just amazing, it wont stop. But its going to be the fabbest thing ever, dont let no one put you down or put you off, if you couldnt cope, you wouldnt have been blessed!


----------



## san fran shan

Well said lambchops!


----------



## babynowplease

Thanks, everyone, for the reassurance! I am feeling better about everything now. I think what freaked me out was that I looked up the 38 week twin bellies and the cost of day care for twin infants on the same day... the costs, the pregnancy itself - everything just seemed so overwhelming.

Lots of great pointers from you all. I have, indeed, found that reading about pregnancies with multiples and being on this board have helped me with my slight panic. Although this is a little scary (but very exciting!), it's comforting to see all the other people who have been through pregnancies with multiples and made it through just fine.

At this point, I am waiting for my OB appointment later today and hoping they will do an ultrasound, find the heartbeats with a doppler, or do something to let me know that both babies are okay! I am totally nervous because some of my symptoms have been fading - but the nerves just remind me that while I have been overwhelmed, I am also excited and somehow feel that this is just 'meant to be.'


----------



## lisababe5

babynowplease said:


> Lots of great pointers from you all. I have, indeed, found that reading about pregnancies with multiples and being on this board have helped me with my slight panic. Although this is a little scary (but very exciting!), it's comforting to see all the other people who have been through pregnancies with multiples and made it throthis just fine.'

I was just going to say take a look at the recent birth stories on here and pics of the cutest little babies - if you're ever feeling down this will melt your heart and push the fear to the back of your mind. x


----------

